# Looking at the New BG reels



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning,

I have an Ugly Stik Tiger Pinning Rod. 7' M rated 20-50 lb line. I need to put a new reel on it and the new Diawa BG reels caught my eye.

Does anyone have experience with them and what size would you suggest for that rod?

Thank you.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

"Casting and conventional" I know a little something about 

"BG Spinners" not a Dang Thing
I'm a Penn Guy that has a few Shimanos and Daiwas but sorry no BG Spinning reels

I will say that I think the Ugly Stik has a good warranty and is extremely strong. They are really heavy and bulky at the handle and towards the butt section because of the thick foam grips they use..
I used one their spinning rods this past season as a Bucktail Rod, after about ten casts at a time I was ready for a break.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Woodrow,

The original Daiwa BG "Black Gold" spinning reels are excellent. Although I have no firsthand experience with the new "BG SW" reels, Alan Hawk has done an excellent review on them. *http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/bg16.html* From his in-depth review, I think you would be happy with the Daiwa BG SW reels.

As to size, that will depend on the line you intend to fish ( Mono or Braid ) and the Line Capacity of the lb-test line chosen. 

I am not a Braid user, so I am only talking about Mono here. For 17lb - 20lb Mono, I would use the BG 4500 ( 14/350, 17/280, 20/210 ) . . . For 20lb - 25lb Mono, I would choose the BG 5000 ( 14/470, 17/380, 20/280 )

If it were MY rod, I would most likely go with the BG 4500 and 20lb Mono.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

They are so new, you might have trouble finding someone with firsthand experience. 

Call a few local sporting goods shops to see if any stock the reel, then size it up from there.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i trust alan 100%, will be picking up a 4000 to replace a battle 4000 for one of my carp pomp rods soon. this looks like the best 100$ reel for the money based on its components, we'll see after 5-10y whether it realky is or not


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Carolina Rebel said:


> They are so new, you might have trouble finding someone with firsthand experience.
> 
> Call a few local sporting goods shops to see if any stock the reel, then size it up from there.


Bass Pro Shops has them in the stores, if you have one nearby.

Tight Lines !


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

the new *2016 Daiwa BG 4000* models are trending at $95 on ebay with free shipping.

I just cleaned up my old Daiwa StrikeForce 4000-B and it "may" last a couple more seasons. (I have no idea how old it is).
personally, I am culling out my old reels and going to the Battle II line for no other reason
than it I like the very smooth action.
so far, I have the Battle 2000 & 4000 and the wife has her new 10500
and I am also a big fan of the Ugly Stik.

Tight Lines and Fair Winds


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Alan's review of the BG series is very positive especially considering the price point of $88-159. Iv'e had three of these for 27 years and my only problem was operator error. Made a cast without checking the drag knob and it went into the drink. Sent a note to Daiwa and they probably laughed and sent me a replacement at no cost. Think these new models would be good for beach, pier and yak drivers. If you're in the market give them a look before you make a decision. Good Fishing!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

saltwaterrunner said:


> Alan's review of the BG series is very positive especially considering the price point of $88-159. Iv'e had three of these for 27 years and my only problem was operator error. Made a cast without checking the drag knob and it went into the drink. Sent a note to Daiwa and they probably laughed and sent me a replacement at no cost. Think these new models would be good for beach, pier and yak drivers. If you're in the market give them a look before you make a decision. Good Fishing!


The OP is considering the new Daiwa BG SW spinning reels, not the original Daiwa BG "Black Gold" reels ( I love the originals, but haven't tried a new BG SW yet ).

Alan Hawk did an in-depth review and the new BG SW reels get very high marks !

*http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/bg16.html*

Tight Lines !


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Dave's got first hand experience I see, again good going. You get some kind of kick back for promoting his site. Or maybe your just one of the mindless fools on the net that fall for the crap .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I can verify that bps does have some models on the floor already . I had my hands on it today, Hampton va.great looking reel,reel runs big for it sizes. Imo the bg Felt smooth but not the smoothest one I had my hands on today.Out the box was smoother then a battle ii. ( imo shimano nasci was smoother then both) the shimano was same price , but way smoother and lighter with a great free spin.don't think Shimano will sell as many stradics this next year because of this. Bg Reel was on the heavy side.but Not a bad thing though . was a very strudy, stout , reel.reminded me of a Penn ssv.

The Shimano nasci and the daiwa bg will give the battle a good challenge and could knock the battle off the top of the $100 reel list.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Dave. Alan's review uses the term BGSW so it does not confuse anyone thinking it's the original BG. He specifically states it. It is his term.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

saltwaterrunner said:


> Dave. Alan's review uses the term BGSW so it does not confuse anyone thinking it's the original BG. He specifically states it. It is his term.


Thanks for the clarification . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*https://www.charkbait.com/cs/images/rodsnreels/Daiwa/2016/2016-daiwaBG65.gif*


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

greg12345 said:


> i trust alan 100%, will be picking up a 4000 to replace a battle 4000 for one of my carp pomp rods soon. this looks like the best 100$ reel for the money based on its components, we'll see after 5-10y whether it realky is or not


I have nothing to add but im wondering why your replacing the battle?

Thanks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Just sold two of the old BG's 20 and was going to replace it with one new Battle 2 but after reading this I ordered a new BG SW 4000, and it came today. it seems pretty sweet, very smooth. I think the Mrs will love it


----------

